# Gunners Up customer service



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

Just wanted to post that I ordered a Son of a Gun launcher by Gunners Up.

Didn't buy it direct from Gunners Up but from a dealer. I ordered and received the storage bag that the launcher stores in at the same time. Realized immediately that there was a problem with the zipper on the bag so contacted the dealer with my concerns. Was forwarded on to Gunners Up.

Long story short. Two phone calls...no questions ask of me except for my adress.....and I had a new bag within a week!! They didn't even ask for the original bag back......

I love the launcher.....don't have to worry about getting smacked by the basket when loading....like I do with the Zinger...and the customer service is second to none. 

Cheers,


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I bought a SOG from a vendor and contacted GunnersUp after the first week as one of the bands broke and the ring went launching into the pond next to the winger during launch. GU sent me a new box with rings and bands right away after just a couple emails.

Excellent company.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Awesome!

WRL


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Jerry, is the bomb. Great guy


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Deleted Post


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Had a leg break on an original . Called and was asked how old and what is your address. Had a new leg assembly in a couple of days. Outstanding CS!


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I just ordered 2 gunners up sog used with no electronics. Which would you more experienced people recommend the tritronics or the dogtra. 

Thanks


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

ctretriever said:


> I just ordered 2 gunners up sog used with no electronics. Which would you more experienced people recommend the tritronics or the dogtra.
> 
> Thanks


The two primary providers of electronics are Dogtra and Tritronics. Either would be an excellent choice, I think the dogtra might win out right now over Tritronics if you asked 10 people who used them.

I have Tritronics myself because I could buy them at a much better price than Dogtra. Plus I am a loyal Tritronics user and have been for years. That said, had the Dogtra been much cheaper I would have gone with them.

I am very pleased with Tritronics so far.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks for the info! I'm leaning to the tritronics.


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

I have worked with both.

If sound is important to you get the Dogtra.

If not, it doesn't matter which you get.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

I personally use TT and love mine. But in the last year I am hearing more complaints about the reception distance of the TT vs the Dogtra. It seems Dogtra works better at longer distances. Plus Dogtra actually has a stonger signal at the receiver end.
Joe


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

They are both great companies with great products. I use Tri-Tronics collars exclusively on the dogs. We have found the Dog-Tra remote receivers do seem to operate better at greater distances and also they will hold a charge longer. Many times the test receiver gets left on over the weekend or long Holiday at the shop and when we come back they operate flawlessly. If only someone would come out with a transmitter that would operate both the collar and the remote receivers.

One less thing to worry about regards!

Rich


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedback on which electronic set up to get!!!!


----------

